# Pre-owned La Pavoni, now fully tarted up!



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

Home made drip tray and gauge adaptors!

To Do:

Fix wonky handle.

Group temp gauge that looks analogue but reacts as fast as electronic. (pipe temp gauge was too slow...)

Cut bottom out of spare portafilter.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Interesting that it's a group temp gauge, as you can get hollow piston rods with pressure gauges on top so you can read what pressure you're exerting on the puck.

Looks very nice though..


----------



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

Rhys said:


> Interesting that it's a group temp gauge, as you can get hollow piston rods with pressure gauges on top so you can read what pressure you're exerting on the puck.
> 
> Looks very nice though..


It's a pressure gauge on the piston rod.

Currently I use a thermocouple on the group, but I want an analogue temp gauge instead, as it will look nicer! Trouble is analogue temp gauges are slow to react, so I will be trying to make a hybrid...


----------

